# Trip to Emergency Vet



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

What a panic last night. Polly was fine until about 8.30 then she started episodes of shuddering then her legs falling away from her, couldn't balance, fell down. She wasn't engaging with us at all, acting very oddly, crying and mewling. I've had a dog who had epilepsy and must admit that I really thought she was having mild fits.

So we went to the emergency vet. Whilst waiting to be seen she was horribly sick, then trotted around normally - no more crying (which had crescendoed to continuous howling in the car), no more shuddering or falling over, looking at us again. The vet still checked her over (£130 - shhhhhhhh) and she thought a bolus of food had got stuck in her oesophagus between her throat and the opening to her stomach which she couldn't clear. Doesn't really account for the legs giving way but certainly she was perfectly normal once she'd brought it all up.

Oh dear, I think she's going to cause more worry than four children all put together!

Toffin
x


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh poor miss polly. Glad she's ok now!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh how frightening for you, does sound a bit like epilepsy but lets hope it wasn't and that is the last time it happens, they do like to keep you on their toes don't they?! glad she is fine now.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so glad Polly is ok and I know exactly what you are saying. I told my husband good thing this is a dog and not another kid because i am sick with worry over him all the time.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh poor Polly! Sounds like the Vet was exactly right! Hopefully that will not happen again!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Stress - you poor thing and poor Polly-Wally-Doodle too...
Glad she is better - what a worry...
Fingers crossed that it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Scary! Glad she is ok now....very odd tho!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

What a horrible experience. That must have been really upsetting. Hope she stays well now, and that it was just what the vet suspected. Poor you and poor wee Polly.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Poor little polly, what a worry for you! Glad she is better now though x


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Polly seems OK now. Kept her a bit quiet today and looking forward to a normal run off the lead tomorrow (good weather forecast for the morning )

Toffin
x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad to hear it seems to have just been a blip....Polly stop worrying mummy so close to Xmas xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Phew, glad she is ok now. Yes, we spend as much time worrying about the dogs as we the children. Why do we do it to ourselves! Lol


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Glad she seems fine now - very scary!!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

phew, so glad she is ok, they certainly do put you through the mill sometimes!!


----------

